# 21a safety spring LOST!!!



## 396chevy (Jan 21, 2007)

ok so yesterday i was dissassembling my 21a to see if i could lighten the pressure required to take off and apply the safety, anyway i lost the safety plungers spring. its out of stock at numrich and brownells doent seem to carry anything like it, so does anyone know where i can find one? can i order directly from beretta? i know thay still make 21a's so i would assume they still make parts for them. please help!


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

396 big block, call Beretta and speak with someone directly and have them search their inventory for the part. There were a few specific parts that were unavailable on the beretta site and nowhere to be found online, but beretta has these "secret inventories" or something where they managed to find what I needed, and they were OEM too which I've found to be important, at least on my 96.


----------

